# That is what I am talking about



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Catching flounder this morning on the Trout King is better than football on your phone. Great conditions this morning. No wind- have not said those 2 words in a long time. Slow incoming tide. Chickenboy bay is on fire.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Later this evening


----------

